# Ok for passenger to request "lower music, please" to make phone call?



## jeremypass (Apr 17, 2019)

Hi,

I'm not an Uber driver so I hope it's ok for me to post here. The reason I'm asking here is because my googling made a page on this forum come up before I realized it was from the point of view of Uber drivers, but I then thought it'd be the best place to ask.

My question is about how Uber drivers feel in general about being asked to turn music down in their car. 
I'm asking because my rating as a passenger is 4.9, which strikes me as low because I feel I'm always very polite, never make the driver wait, am never drunk or dirty, never slamming doors, etc...The only thing I can trace it to is that I always ask for the music to be turned down (nicely: "Excuse me, would you mind turning the music down a bit?"). Most of the time it's because I like to think (about math, usually) and the music breaks my concentration (I don't go into the reason), but sometimes it's because I have to make a phone call and I'm thinking this might be the problem. 

Would you consider it impolite to be asked to put the music down so that the passenger can make a phone call? Assuming of course that it's asked politely and the phone call is not abrasive in terms of volume or content. And if so, would you give a passenger a bad rating for it?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

jeremypass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not an Uber driver so I hope it's ok for me to post here. The reason I'm asking here is because my googling made a page on this forum come up before I realized it was from the point of view of Uber drivers, but I then thought it'd be the best place to ask.
> 
> ...


Doesn't bother me. If I notice someone is talking on the phone, I turn it down anyway.
4.9 isn't bad...probably had one guy downgrade you to a 4 for something...maybe for not tipping in cash?


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

i keep the volume up in the front and low in the back. If I see a passenger getting on the phone I’ll turn it down even lower. I don’t think it’s rude to ask politely. I would never take offense to being ask to turn it down, but I’m an avid listener I jam when nones in my car, I’m a car karaoke driver ..:biggrin:


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

jeremypass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not an Uber driver so I hope it's ok for me to post here. The reason I'm asking here is because my googling made a page on this forum come up before I realized it was from the point of view of Uber drivers, but I then thought it'd be the best place to ask.
> 
> ...


I would not consider it impolite. I've been asked to turn the music both off and down. Neither is a problem for me.

Just don't ask for an Aux cord/Bluetooth connection to my stereo. My Aux cord was stolen when I realized that was a better excuse than just saying no. And hooking to my car via bluetooth will initiate a download of all of your contacts. True.

4.9 is an excellent rating for a passenger. No driver will deny you. Many of us, including myself, will ignore a 5-star rated passenger or any passenger with a rating under 4.8 or so. A 5 is just a complete unknown and under 4.8 is just an arbitrary cut off point. A 4.8 - 4.99 is the sweet spot drivers like to see.

Honestly, if you handed your driver $2 when you asked him/her to turn it down, you'd probably not have any issue at all with asking. Maybe try it and see if there is any difference in your ratings when tipping in this fashion or if it doesn't help at all. If it doesn't help then don't bother tipping when asking. If it does work then it is a cheap solution. Good ratings are for sale by virtually every driver. Just takes a cash tip. We are grossly underpaid.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

4.90 is good in my book, like others have said here, when I notice my pax getting on the phone I turn down the music, of all the rides that I've given no pax has ever asked me to turn down the music.


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

Honestly, have seen passengers wait for ride without making call upon arrival and then when the driver arrive they want to make call. Have had one tell me please turn the radio off completely, I personally consider that rude. That’s just my view and just speaking for myself.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

jeremypass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not an Uber driver so I hope it's ok for me to post here. The reason I'm asking here is because my googling made a page on this forum come up before I realized it was from the point of view of Uber drivers, but I then thought it'd be the best place to ask.
> 
> ...


Your rating is good to excellent. Driver shall turn down or turn music off if it bothers you and interferes with your phone calls.

Having said that, riders shall keep their voice at a tolerable level not to annoy the.driver.

Common courtesy on both sides is ideal situation. I usually do not have music on and that eliminates both problems because the rider will keep the voice down without any music.
It's good that you came here asking us. I take you to your desired destination anytime with that good rating and you can make as many calls as you wish as long as it is with moderate volume.
Have safe ride.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

If not asked, I will turn down as soon as I detect call being made or in progress.

Makes it easier to listen in.

.._.We are just about to the dark area where nobody else around, no other lights, idiot isn't paying attention to me, meet me here in 12 minutes to help me with body... _


----------



## jeremypass (Apr 17, 2019)

Thank you for all the replies and advice. I've done a bit of reading on this forum and reddit (came up through some googling) since posting this thread to get a better sense for the driver view of things.

I think in my case it might come down to not tipping in cash. 4.9 means that, assuming only 4 and 5 star ratings, 10% of my ratings are 4 star ratings, out of maybe 100+ trips, so it's still significant. Is the importance of cash tipping for drivers because you don't have to declare them? I never thought about it but I guess it could make a real difference.

The problem is that the last reason I ever had cash on me was for laundry, and now that I have it in my apartment complex I literally have no reason to ever carry cash. If it really makes a difference I could break down a 20 once in a while and use it for tips, it wouldn't be the end of the world.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

No, importance of cash tipping is because we get a tip, and not a lie of "I will tip you in the app" which almost never happens after being muttered.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

This reads like more than just "stumbled upon" this site.

Wouldn't most folks see a 4.9 pax rating and think "wow I'm awesome" rather than "that's kind of low"?

And then the extra care to explain the rationale behind the comments... 

Reads like a student getting info for a psych thesis. Even the premise is questionable except for I've read enough that maybe a driver would give a sht if a pax asked to turn down the radio.

I don't know... Smells like fish to me


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

jeremypass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not an Uber driver so I hope it's ok for me to post here. The reason I'm asking here is because my googling made a page on this forum come up before I realized it was from the point of view of Uber drivers, but I then thought it'd be the best place to ask.
> 
> ...


Your most important duty as a pax is the following:
CASH TIP, CASH TIP, CASH TIP, CASH TIP!


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

My rider rating is also 4.9, which I think it is probably because of my son using my account. Although after reading around the forum, it seems like some drivers just like downrating people regardless of anything that happens, even regardless of tips.

I think it is common courtesy to turn down music when a person is on the phone. I can't see any decent driver refusing to do it if you ask.


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Your most important duty as a pax is the following:
> CASH TIP, CASH TIP, CASH TIP, CASH TIP!


HahA LoL.... I will too you in the app.



Tip*


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Stephen Uno said:


> HahA LoL.... I will too you in the app.
> 
> 
> 
> Tip*


And thats the attitude that earns a 1* for some paxs. And hey, even if they were honest about and do tip, IDFC!


----------



## jeremypass (Apr 17, 2019)

krbjmpr said:


> No, importance of cash tipping is because we get a tip, and not a lie of "I will tip you in the app" which almost never happens after being muttered.


This is weird. I've never said anything like this and I'm not sure why a passenger would feel the need to volunteer a lie unless actively verbally pressured for a tip, but people are weird.



Fuges said:


> This reads like more than just "stumbled upon" this site.
> 
> Wouldn't most folks see a 4.9 pax rating and think "wow I'm awesome" rather than "that's kind of low"?
> 
> ...


This reads like a conspiracy theory post, what would be the point of making this up? Who am I supposed to be? An Uber employee undercover? 
4.9 was surprising because from projection (I always leave 5* ratings, no exceptions), I assumed that I was also getting 5 * ratings consistently. Realizing that 10% of my ratings must be 4*, it seemed like a lot of assessments of my behavior must have been less than ideal. 
I've never done this kind of job so I was curious whether I was missing something, and I wouldn't have been surprised if most of the answers had been along the lines of "actually I find this really rude".
But after reading a bit more around, it seems that the tipping in cash thing is really huge.

If this can bring any insight to the driver community from a (at least one) passenger, I had absolutely no idea cash tipping was such a big thing. Of course it makes sense after reading more about Uber driving, but understand that you have access to a lot of information and feedback from other drivers about the driver side of things, that passengers don't and most likely never will.

There's a huge asymmetry in the information available to both parties and the emotional involvement in certain practices. I would be really surprised if more than a small percentage of passengers have any idea that tipping on the app is in most drivers' minds equivalent to not tipping at all.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Personally, I am more suspicious of a 5⭐ than I am of a 4.7, new rider or account was just reset for rider, etc. Seriously, don't worry about the 4.9. You are still going to get your requested ride, it isn't going to change price you pay, you are not perfect. 

Just had a thought, if you are paying with some special credit card (AmEx?) then you might be being billed out as a VIP. That can piss off drivers for some reason, I don't really care if are or not.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

jeremypass said:


> This is weird. I've never said anything like this and I'm not sure why a passenger would feel the need to volunteer a lie unless actively verbally pressured for a tip, but people are weird.
> 
> This reads like a conspiracy theory post, what would be the point of making this up? Who am I supposed to be? An Uber employee undercover?
> 4.9 was surprising because from projection (I always leave 5* ratings, no exceptions), I assumed that I was also getting 5 * ratings consistently. Realizing that 10% of my ratings must be 4*, it seemed like a lot of assessments of my behavior must have been less than ideal.
> ...


Drivers have to rate a ride immediately at the end of the ride on Uber. 24 hours on Lyft. Passengers don't have that restriction. So what we have to go on is what we see in our cars during the trip and our experience. And experience tells us that people who say they'll tip in the app are almost always lying. I personally don't care. People who tip do tip and people who don't tip don't tip. People who tip cash in the car (generally at the end of the trip) are simply going to get a 5 star rating because I do appreciate the gesture no matter the amount.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

jeremypass said:


> This is weird. I've never said anything like this and I'm not sure why a passenger would feel the need to volunteer a lie unless actively verbally pressured for a tip, but people are weird.
> 
> This reads like a conspiracy theory post, what would be the point of making this up? Who am I supposed to be? An Uber employee undercover?
> 4.9 was surprising because from projection (I always leave 5* ratings, no exceptions), I assumed that I was also getting 5 * ratings consistently. Realizing that 10% of my ratings must be 4*, it seemed like a lot of assessments of my behavior must have been less than ideal.
> ...


It still seems like a psych assignment but I'll bite.

I can't imagine ever as a driver giving someone a lower rating because they didn't give a cash tip. Hell, I'd say the opposite and would try to give them a special platinum badge for a cash tip - I certainly wouldn't expect it. In my Market it's pretty rare to get a cash tip - I'd say less than 5% of my tips are cash (that's a good number for your report).

Maybe the 4.9 has something to do with your personality and self-awareness?


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

Heh, might be too many questions to driver.


----------



## jeremypass (Apr 17, 2019)

krbjmpr said:


> Personally, I am more suspicious of a 5⭐ than I am of a 4.7, new rider or account was just reset for rider, etc. Seriously, don't worry about the 4.9. You are still going to get your requested ride, it isn't going to change price you pay, you are not perfect.
> 
> Just had a thought, if you are paying with some special credit card (AmEx?) then you might be being billed out as a VIP. That can piss off drivers for some reason, I don't really care if are or not.


No, it's a normal credit card, but thanks for pointing out the possibility.

Honesty I'm not worried about the rating itself as far as it negatively affecting my Uber service quality. I think it was more of a slight shock because I've always prided myself at believing I have great contact with people and pretty much irreproachable behavior. Of course the keyword here is "believing" and I'm not stupid enough to think there's a perfect mapping between reality and my perception of it, so I just wanted to try to find out whether something I wasn't thinking of as inconsiderate was, in fact, inconsiderate.

Also, at least in my area, most drivers are in the mid to high 4.9's and I've come to see 4.95+ as average, so that made my 4.9 rating seem lower than it would have felt if I'd been used to seeing lower driver ratings.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Tip....even a dollar...

Some drivers will downrate for no tip...

4.9 is better than 5...

Makes you iegit...8>)

Rakos


----------



## jeremypass (Apr 17, 2019)

Fuges said:


> It still seems like a psych assignment but I'll bite.
> 
> I can't imagine ever as a driver giving someone a lower rating because they didn't give a cash tip. Hell, I'd say the opposite and would try to give them a special platinum badge for a cash tip - I certainly wouldn't expect it. In my Market it's pretty rare to get a cash tip - I'd say less than 5% of my tips are cash (that's a good number for your report).
> 
> Maybe the 4.9 has something to do with your personality and self-awareness?


I'm not sure what you mean by self-awareness. I'm very different in person from the way I write here. I've always made friends easily and love talking to people everywhere I meet them about just about anything. If the driver likes to talk (it happens that I feel a genuine desire to actually initiate conversation from some drivers, although I'd say maybe only about 10-15%), I'll oblige and actually enjoy it most of the time.

Nowadays I just don't talk as much because of a combination of depression (divorce) and studying all the time. But I still smile a lot, say "hello", "thank you for the ride", "have a good day", etc...at a very minimum to every driver. It's just that I don't have as much energy as I used to right now (hopefully it'll come back), so my ideal ride has become closing my eyes and thinking about the stuff I study while hopefully no loud music is playing directly in my ears.
Sometimes I have a phone call to make but I'm very quiet and never ask for the music to be turned completely off.

I have a kind of OCD about the blind spots we have as human beings and how negatively they can affect us for years until we discover them (and many of them never), hence the question here; if there's something I'm doing that's annoying people and I don't realize, I want to find out. That's really it.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

In my car, music would only be playing if you requested it. But that aside, no, it's not rude imo.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Yes, it is perfectly ok for a pax to ask you to lower your music so that he can talk on his phone. If they don't ask, I do it myself when I see they start calling.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Geez why would anybody think a 4.9 is low?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

jeremypass said:


> ... so my ideal ride has become closing my eyes and thinking about the stuff I study...


Hate riders sleeping in my car (or perceive to). Now my guard just raised a level.
Now I have to feel uncomfortable wondering WHY this disrespectful stranger can't stay alert for the 10-15 minute ride home.
Drunk? Drugs? Mental patient?
What will I need to do when the ride ends.
Minimum 4* for you.
Less if I have to hear your snorting, coughing, gurgling, and other old man noises.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Some drivers realize that the rating system is BS pure and simple, and don't even bother worrying about it. Yeah, tipping is greatly appreciated and cash is king. In my car, if you are polite and respectful, you can get a lot of leeway. If you are not, then suddenly the rating system becomes more important, or if you are really obnoxious, I start looking for a place to pull over. Fortunately, 99.9% of my rides have been fine, tip or not.


----------



## mmn (Oct 23, 2015)

I consider music or radio a distraction. I want to hear and pay attention to everything going on around and in my car while I have passengers. And I do not take phone calls while in the app. So I have the opposite problem - passengers who get in the car and talk loudly on the phone the whole trip. Some don't even want to be bothered with verifying the name or destination!

Ever notice how some people get on the phone and start yelling as if the person they're talking to is on the other side of a noisy crowded room? WTF is that?...!


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Stephen Uno said:


> . Have had one tell me please turn the radio off completely, I personally consider that rude. That's just my view and just speaking for myself.


Wow, seriously? They are paying you for the ride and you consider it rude because they don't want to listen to your crap music? Let me guess, you're under 30???

I don't go much out of my way for passengers, but this is just a little petty.


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

jeremypass said:


> My question is about how Uber drivers feel in general about being asked to turn music down in their car.
> I'm asking because my rating as a passenger is 4.9, which strikes me as low because I feel I'm always very polite, never make the driver wait, am never drunk or dirty, never slamming doors, etc...The only thing I can trace it to is that I always ask for the music to be turned down (nicely: "Excuse me, would you mind turning the music down a bit?"). Most of the time it's because I like to think (about math, usually) and the music breaks my concentration (I don't go into the reason), but sometimes it's because I have to make a phone call and I'm thinking this might be the problem.
> 
> Would you consider it impolite to be asked to put the music down so that the passenger can make a phone call? Assuming of course that it's asked politely and the phone call is not abrasive in terms of volume or content. And if so, would you give a passenger a bad rating for it?


1) If you ask politely, you can ask for anything. I don't mind personally that you ask unless you give me attitude when I give you my answer.
2) Stop worrying about this BS rating system, because people don't have to answer or justify the ratings they give and MANY are given because they're angry about a previous trip or previous slight by Uber/Lyft.
3) Always tip in CASH unless it was a BAD ride. A cash tip immediately and definitively tells the driver two things: you appreciate the resources, effort and risk undertaken to provide a safe ride AND you acknowledge that Uber and Lyft pay drivers very poorly among other insulting policies and manipulations. Cash tips are also received before the driver rates you. In-app tips don't come through until after you are rated.
4) In-app tips allow Uber and Lyft to reduce pay rates for drivers because they take those tips into account when they calculate average driver earnings. Lyft even counts in-app tips towards their promotions that "guarantee" certain earnings for number of trips completed.
5) Remember time is money.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Regardless if the music is on or off, I'm gonna need an "awesome music" badge


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

jeremypass said:


> I'm not sure why a passenger would feel the need to volunteer a lie


They do it all the time, even when no one mentions a tip. I do not preoccupy myself with the "why"; I am simply aware that they do.

Do not sweat the 4,9. As others have stated, many of us are suspicious of Fives. They indicate various things.

If you make a reasonable request in a courteous and businesslike manner, it is fine.

Reasonable requests:

Turn down or off the music,
Turn on music (as long as it is not disco, opera or rap)
Roll up window.
Roll down window.
Litter bag
Air condition on or off
Heat on or off

Reasonable Conditional requests:

Might I take this water? (if provided)
Here is $X (hand cash tip), can we stop at _________________?
Can you help me with my suitcase/bags? (if elderly, disabled or unable to schlepp them--or, since I am old-fashioned, you are a lady).
Here is $X, (hand cash tip), can you schlepp my _______ up the stair?
Can we go this route? (if a reasonable route--understand driver's privilege to decline)

Unreasonable requests:

Do you have any water/mints?
Might I eat in the car?
Can we stop at_______? (promising to tip in-application/not offering cash tip)
Can you help me with my suitcase/bags/things? (promising to tip in-application/not offering cash tip-exceptions as above)
Can you schlepp my things up the stair? (promising to tip in-application'not offering cash tip--NO EXCEPTIONS, even those above)
Is this [alcoholic drink] OK?
Can you watch my child while I go into the _______________________?
Can you watch my pet while I go into the__________________________?
Can we take this route? ( a real whack-0 route that takes forever--subject to change upon offer of cash tip)
Can we listen to disco/opera/rap?

The above list is by no means complete.

The reason I mention cash tips for some of the conditional requests is that people will ask me to schlepp something up three flights of stairs, promise to tip me in-application and never do it. I was jaded from driving a cab (which I still do) long before there was any such thing as UberX/Lyft. The first time that I got such a request was from an UberX user. I simply declined it. I did not mention a tip, because when a customer submits a complaint, there is a checkbox for "Driver demanded cash". If the user checks it, at best, Uber takes it out of the driver's hide and gives it to the user. At worst, it is de-activation; no questions asked. Upon my declining, the user told me that he was going to demand that Uber refund the "tip". I asked "What tip?". He informed me that as the tip was included (this was before Uber allowed for in-application tipping), he wanted it refunded. I informed him that this was a lie that Uber put about, and that no tip was involved. At the time, the only level on which an Uber user could tip was Uber Taxi (limited availability).

The second such request came from a Lyft user. She promised an in-application tip when I declined. Again, I did not mention any tip, I simply declined the request. Upon her mention of an in-application tip, I responded that everyone says such a thing, but fewer than one per-cent actually follow through on it. She offered no cash, still. I left her things on the kerb. We traded one-stars. Asking for extras without offering the cash tip merits an automatic one-star. Why? .........because when I decline to comply with the unreasonable request, the user will one-star me.

My simply declining, rather than mentioning the cash comes from my being jaded as a cab driver. If you mentioned additional compensation for services outside of being hauled from point A to point B, and, if the customer complained to the regulatory agency, you could be hauled before a tribunal and receive a fine, suspension or both. Simply decline to do it and you were in the clear. If they mention the money, you get a little more leeway, but, even then, you must be careful. If all that I heard was talk-talk, I persisted in declining. If the money were shoved in my nose, and, it was sufficient, I would comply.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

jeremypass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not an Uber driver so I hope it's ok for me to post here. The reason I'm asking here is because my googling made a page on this forum come up before I realized it was from the point of view of Uber drivers, but I then thought it'd be the best place to ask.
> 
> ...


If any pax asks me a normal question such as this politely(music,heat, aux cord for iPhone only) I usually tend to them no problem. If it is a question as is I was expected to have something in need, or being demanding. This is where it can be bad for them. People expect us to be a catering service for them on top of being paid far less than any taxi driver. We will not entertain anyone also. Music is fun with Monica in the car, but when they get in, I turn it down automatically for them. They can request me to turn it up/down new station as they want. It's all good.

Music* not monica (my bad) lol


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Funny, I've been humming Lou Bega all morning :cools:


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Short of something obscene... I apply the Golden Rule... that is: the one with the gold makes the rules... well maybe not ALL the rules... just sayin'



ratethis said:


> i keep the volume up in the front and low in the back. If I see a passenger getting on the phone I'll turn it down even lower. I don't think it's rude to ask politely. I would never take offense to being ask to turn it down, but I'm an avid listener I jam when nones in my car, I'm a car karaoke driver ..:biggrin:


❓ how do you keep the volume UP in the front while keeping it lower in the rear? never came across this ability in the cars I've owned... just askin'


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Fader adjustment


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Fader adjustment


ahhhhh...well, spank my arse... I guess that's how you do it...:whistling::redface:


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

I'm up for a good spanking now and then but based on your profile pic I think I'll pass in this case.


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> I'm up for a good spanking now and then but based on your profile pic I think I'll pass in this case. :smiles:


ummmmm thanx :thumbup:


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Fuges said:


> It still seems like a psych assignment but I'll bite.
> 
> I can't imagine ever as a driver giving someone a lower rating because they didn't give a cash tip. Hell, I'd say the opposite and would try to give them a special platinum badge for a cash tip - I certainly wouldn't expect it. In my Market it's pretty rare to get a cash tip - I'd say less than 5% of my tips are cash (that's a good number for your report).
> 
> Maybe the 4.9 has something to do with your personality and self-awareness?


Self-awareness? Whaaaaat???


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

jeremypass said:


> No, it's a normal credit card, but thanks for pointing out the possibility.
> 
> Honesty I'm not worried about the rating itself as far as it negatively affecting my Uber service quality. I think it was more of a slight shock because I've always prided myself at believing I have great contact with people and pretty much irreproachable behavior. Of course the keyword here is "believing" and I'm not stupid enough to think there's a perfect mapping between reality and my perception of it, so I just wanted to try to find out whether something I wasn't thinking of as inconsiderate was, in fact, inconsiderate.
> 
> Also, at least in my area, most drivers are in the mid to high 4.9's and I've come to see 4.95+ as average, so that made my 4.9 rating seem lower than it would have felt if I'd been used to seeing lower driver ratings.


There are as many "unfair" reasons a driver will downrate a pax as there are "unfair" reasons a pax will downrate a driver.

Some collage

.......... sorry, for some reason the system isn't letting me post correctly, and keeps kicking me out of my posting before I'm finished.

Anyway, some passengers will down rate a driver because they think they're too old. Some drivers will down race a passenger because they think the ride is too short or too long. Giving out a 1-star on Uber means you drastically reduce the chances of being matched up with that passenger again. It's not fair, because it makes it harder for the passenger to find rides, even from other drivers who wouldn't mind the short ride. Imo oh, that's not a valid reason for down rating passenger. But that's just me.

The rating system does suck. There's no way around it. There is virtually no way for either side to defend themselves against false accusations, which is why drivers keep dash cams in the car, if they're smart. It tells us a lot when a passenger objects to the dash cams, too.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have no problems with PAX politely asking me questions or making requests. Politely is the key.

I will also automatically mute the radio if a PAX gets on the phone and un-mute it when they get off.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jeremypass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not an Uber driver so I hope it's ok for me to post here. The reason I'm asking here is because my googling made a page on this forum come up before I realized it was from the point of view of Uber drivers, but I then thought it'd be the best place to ask.
> 
> ...


How often do you tip? That is ultimately how you'll be judged by most of these ants.

I dont play that game nor would I downgrade anyone asking to turn down or off the radio. You're paying for the ride, if you want silence you can have it. I'm not a snowflake "my car my rules, derp!" Type driver



Stephen Uno said:


> Honestly, have seen passengers wait for ride without making call upon arrival and then when the driver arrive they want to make call. Have had one tell me please turn the radio off completely, I personally consider that rude. That's just my view and just speaking for myself.





jeremypass said:


> Thank you for all the replies and advice. I've done a bit of reading on this forum and reddit (came up through some googling) since posting this thread to get a better sense for the driver view of things.
> 
> I think in my case it might come down to not tipping in cash. 4.9 means that, assuming only 4 and 5 star ratings, 10% of my ratings are 4 star ratings, out of maybe 100+ trips, so it's still significant. Is the importance of cash tipping for drivers because you don't have to declare them? I never thought about it but I guess it could make a real difference.
> 
> The problem is that the last reason I ever had cash on me was for laundry, and now that I have it in my apartment complex I literally have no reason to ever carry cash. If it really makes a difference I could break down a 20 once in a while and use it for tips, it wouldn't be the end of the world.


No its not about CASH tip, its just that tips dont show up right away and these entitled drivers will instantly downrate a pax as soon as you exit without tipping, even uf you tip later on. They're entitled mentality is what causes this.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Hate riders sleeping in my car (or perceive to). Now my guard just raised a level.
> Now I have to feel uncomfortable wondering WHY this disrespectful stranger can't stay alert for the 10-15 minute ride home.
> Drunk? Drugs? Mental patient?
> What will I need to do when the ride ends.
> ...


Just focus on the road. Less thinking more driving will keep any ant happy


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

hrswartz said:


> Short of something obscene... I apply the Golden Rule... that is: the one with the gold makes the rules... well maybe not ALL the rules... just sayin'
> 
> 
> ❓ how do you keep the volume UP in the front while keeping it lower in the rear? never came across this ability in the cars I've owned... just askin'


You should have setting controls and an equalizer... I usually set it 70% up front 30% in the back, if customers start singing the songs I even it out.


----------



## Jake Air (Mar 31, 2018)

jeremypass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not an Uber driver so I hope it's ok for me to post here. The reason I'm asking here is because my googling made a page on this forum come up before I realized it was from the point of view of Uber drivers, but I then thought it'd be the best place to ask.
> 
> ...


I join most everyone else in saying if you don't tip, that's probably why you don't have a perfect score. I don't hand out any 5's for someone who doesn't tip. We depend on tips to supplement our low pay. You would receive a 4 from me.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

jeremypass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not an Uber driver so I hope it's ok for me to post here. The reason I'm asking here is because my googling made a page on this forum come up before I realized it was from the point of view of Uber drivers, but I then thought it'd be the best place to ask.
> 
> ...


Yea its definitely rude. Remember your sharing space with another person. When a rider asks to lower the volume so i can make a phone call. I will do it but i thinks its rude. Your basically forcing the driver to listen to your conversation the entire ride with no communication. I would accommodate your request then probably give you a 4 star after your ride...if a person can't wait 5-30 minutes to make a phone call then they deserve a lower rating. You probably dont tip in cash which would solve your problem as well.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

jeremypass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not an Uber driver so I hope it's ok for me to post here. The reason I'm asking here is because my googling made a page on this forum come up before I realized it was from the point of view of Uber drivers, but I then thought it'd be the best place to ask.
> 
> ...


I've got no problem if a phone call or two riders having a conversation. But so you can think? That's kind of rude to someone who lives in the car. Would I down rate? No, but I wouldn't blame others that do.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

jeremypass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not an Uber driver so I hope it's ok for me to post here. The reason I'm asking here is because my googling made a page on this forum come up before I realized it was from the point of view of Uber drivers, but I then thought it'd be the best place to ask.
> 
> ...


I keep music low, often pax will ask if I'll turn it up. I automatically lower if pax is on a conf call.


----------



## Norm22 (Feb 10, 2018)

I think some drivers get carried away with the cash tip high horse. I love cash tips, they are the best. That being said, a lot of passengers don't carry cash. I used to never have cash, at least once I got married, until I started driving. I appreciate the app tips just as much, but as most have said, only once or twice were they promised and appeared. It is kind if a nice surprise throughout the day to see the blue dot or the dollar amount pop onto the screen. I have one passenger who always tips during the ride, he rides a skateboard so cash is not his thing. Try that, it works too!


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

jeremypass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not an Uber driver so I hope it's ok for me to post here. The reason I'm asking here is because my googling made a page on this forum come up before I realized it was from the point of view of Uber drivers, but I then thought it'd be the best place to ask.
> 
> ...


I don't have the radio on at all. I have an HHR and the left side speakers are shot. common problem with these cars. Have never been asked to turn on the music in a year of driving for Uber


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

4.9 is a good rating in my opinion. 

I am not bothered by requests to alter the music.


----------



## Rwdoughboy (Sep 17, 2018)

jeremypass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not an Uber driver so I hope it's ok for me to post here. The reason I'm asking here is because my googling made a page on this forum come up before I realized it was from the point of view of Uber drivers, but I then thought it'd be the best place to ask.
> 
> ...


Absolutely no problem to me after 10,000 plus riders through my doors. The real issue is pax / riders asking / demanding rudely to rise the volume until your speakers are close to being damaged. I carry ear plugs but that is not really safe driving either. I find that even when I politely state the volume is loud enough, for safety sake, I end up with a bad rating. I now give a bad rating to any rider who is RUDE or Agressive about raising the volume to unreasonable levels. What about the everyone else out there? Raising up or down an issue for you


----------



## Stephen Uno (Jan 17, 2018)

ratethis said:


> i keep the volume up in the front and low in the back. If I see a passenger getting on the phone I'll turn it down even lower. I don't think it's rude to ask politely. I would never take offense to being ask to turn it down, but I'm an avid listener I jam when nones in my car, I'm a car karaoke driver ..:biggrin:


I have no problem turning down the radio if they are on the phone. That's my first first reaction but if I'm been commanded that's the shit I don't like?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Norm22 said:


> I think some drivers get carried away with the cash tip high horse. I love cash tips, they are the best. That being said, a lot of passengers don't carry cash. I used to never have cash, at least once I got married, until I started driving. I appreciate the app tips just as much, but as most have said, only once or twice were they promised and appeared. It is kind if a nice surprise throughout the day to see the blue dot or the dollar amount pop onto the screen. I have one passenger who always tips during the ride, he rides a skateboard so cash is not his thing. Try that, it works too!


NORM! :thumbup:


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

jeremypass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not an Uber driver so I hope it's ok for me to post here. The reason I'm asking here is because my googling made a page on this forum come up before I realized it was from the point of view of Uber drivers, but I then thought it'd be the best place to ask.
> 
> ...


This is kind of what being a good driver is all about,having common sense, I turn radio down before they ask. Crack windows so they have a choice to roll them up or roll them down . Turn interior light on before they ask . Boy am i going to be criticized for what i wrote from members on here lol .


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> There are as many "unfair" reasons a driver will downrate a pax


If I make a miss a turn or make a wrong turn then the highest score I will be giving the pax is 3 stars. If I make a bigger mistake (if I don't see a pedestrian or other car) and have to take avoiding action for example then I will be one starring the pax.

Nope, it's not fair.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Aug 3, 2018)

krbjmpr said:


> No, importance of cash tipping is because we get a tip, and not a lie of "I will tip you in the app" which almost never happens after being muttered.


How true this is...and Uber drivers as passengers are the worst in my opinion. They tell you they're drivers or were drivers, that they'll tip and rate you well in the app, neither occur!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jeremypass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not an Uber driver so I hope it's ok for me to post here. The reason I'm asking here is because my googling made a page on this forum come up before I realized it was from the point of view of Uber drivers, but I then thought it'd be the best place to ask.
> 
> ...


Absolutely not. I don't give bad ratings for common sense. In fact I shut my radio off when my passengers make phone calls.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

jeremypass said:


> This is weird. I've never said anything like this and I'm not sure why a passenger would feel the need to volunteer a lie unless actively verbally pressured for a tip, but people are weird.
> 
> This reads like a conspiracy theory post, what would be the point of making this up? Who am I supposed to be? An Uber employee undercover?
> 4.9 was surprising because from projection (I always leave 5* ratings, no exceptions), I assumed that I was also getting 5 * ratings consistently. Realizing that 10% of my ratings must be 4*, it seemed like a lot of assessments of my behavior must have been less than ideal.
> ...


Maybe you have to be a driver to experience it and believe it. Pax will try to coerce you into doing something you don't want to do, by offering an in app tip. It's a small maybe 2% of pax. They are the entitled manipulative segment of the population. And I swear it happens not because I'm fishing for a tip, but because I'm refusing to break the rules for them. They are the people who like to think everyone has their price. And they simply don't have a conscience, and don't follow through.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Stephen Uno said:


> I have no problem turning down the radio if they are on the phone. That's my first first reaction but if I'm been commanded that's the shit I don't like?


Uh yeah, there are only 10 commandments that I adhere to ( or at least try to adhere to ? no one is perfect) all other commandments fall on deaf ears... I'm really good at looking hard of hearing. ? I can also give that " did you seriously just demand something from me" look ?

I've honestly never had someone ask me to turn it down, more frequently they ask to turn it up. I listen to good music ?


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Cash tip? LMFAO. Maybe if you pick up a couple of grandparents.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

jeremypass said:


> No, it's a normal credit card, but thanks for pointing out the possibility.
> 
> Honesty I'm not worried about the rating itself as far as it negatively affecting my Uber service quality. I think it was more of a slight shock because I've always prided myself at believing I have great contact with people and pretty much irreproachable behavior. Of course the keyword here is "believing" and I'm not stupid enough to think there's a perfect mapping between reality and my perception of it, so I just wanted to try to find out whether something I wasn't thinking of as inconsiderate was, in fact, inconsiderate.
> 
> Also, at least in my area, most drivers are in the mid to high 4.9's and I've come to see 4.95+ as average, so that made my 4.9 rating seem lower than it would have felt if I'd been used to seeing lower driver ratings.


 You can't make all the people happy. Some people want to talk, some people want to be left alone. Some people want me to drive fast, and some want me to drive slow. Some people want to give me directions, and some just want me to shut up and follow the GPS. I do the best I can, and some people down rate me for the simple reason that they just never give out five stars. Nobody, whether you're a driver or a passenger, ever gets the rating they think they deserve.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

jeremypass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not an Uber driver so I hope it's ok for me to post here. The reason I'm asking here is because my googling made a page on this forum come up before I realized it was from the point of view of Uber drivers, but I then thought it'd be the best place to ask.
> 
> ...


When my pax begins to talk on their phone, I automatically lower my music/radio/etc. It's called etiquette. By the same token, if my pax is talking in hushed tones I may turn up the radio just a smidgen to provide them with a little more privacy. But here's the deal We're not a private car service. We're not a limo. We're not a pax's employee. We're ride share. We use our vehicles to give you a ride form point A to point B without a whole lot of stress or b.s. and hopefully in a safe and sane manner.



kdyrpr said:


> Cash tip? LMFAO. Maybe if you pick up a couple of grandparents.


I get cash tips all the time - all ages, lifestyles, etc. From $20 from the middle age business man, to $4 from the older female going to the doctor's and she told me her insurance company was paying for the ride but doesn't provide tips.

My motto: If you're old enough to Lyft, you're old enough to tip. No, it's not required but its a service. I don't ask for tips. I don't talk about them. But I get them on almost every ride and can tell you which pax is most likely not to tip.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Rosalita said:


> When my pax begins to talk on their phone, I automatically lower my music/radio/etc. It's called etiquette. By the same token, if my pax is talking in hushed tones I may turn up the radio just a smidgen to provide them with a little more privacy. But here's the deal We're not a private car service. We're not a limo. We're not a pax's employee. We're ride share. We use our vehicles to give you a ride form point A to point B without a whole lot of stress or b.s. and hopefully in a safe and sane manner.
> 
> 
> I get cash tips all the time - all ages, lifestyles, etc. From $20 from the middle age business man, to $4 from the older female going to the doctor's and she told me her insurance company was paying for the ride but doesn't provide tips.
> ...


Good for you. Here's a cookie.
.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> Good for you. Here's a cookie.
> .


"Don't hate me because I'm beautiful."


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

My favorite is when the NPGMF's at the strip clubs gave all their money to the "dancers" and have none left for me.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

kdyrpr said:


> Good for you. Here's a cookie.
> .


If he doesn't want it, I'll take that cookie.



corniilius said:


> My favorite is when the NPGMF's at the strip clubs gave all their money to the "dancers" and have none left for me.


Maybe you should do a dance for tha pax.


----------



## Kpeter3511 (Mar 25, 2019)

Yes if they can if the driver does not hit them with drunk driving compliant


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

There is a certain category of drivers who feel it's their car, their music, their air conditioning system, and you as a rider should feel lucky that they have agreed to rideshare their car with you. These are the drivers who give riders a 1 star for any request that goes against this, such as to turn down the volume.

With that said, maybe you are making requests in a way that the driver perceives as impolite, whether you are meaning to or not.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

As a driver, I will entertain any request. It depends on what the request is. My problem is with passengers who feel they own the car because they’re spending $3.50 for a ride, and then get indignant if I don’t give them everything they want.


----------



## I Aint Jo Mama (May 2, 2016)

jeremypass said:


> Thank you for all the replies and advice. I've done a bit of reading on this forum and reddit (came up through some googling) since posting this thread to get a better sense for the driver view of things.
> 
> I think in my case it might come down to not tipping in cash. 4.9 means that, assuming only 4 and 5 star ratings, 10% of my ratings are 4 star ratings, out of maybe 100+ trips, so it's still significant. Is the importance of cash tipping for drivers because you don't have to declare them? I never thought about it but I guess it could make a real difference.
> 
> The problem is that the last reason I ever had cash on me was for laundry, and now that I have it in my apartment complex I literally have no reason to ever carry cash. If it really makes a difference I could break down a 20 once in a while and use it for tips, it wouldn't be the end of the world.


I always carry singles on me to tip service people, I'm a driver so I know what it feels like to get stiffed. R/S rides are so cheap compared to cabs there is no reason not to tip us if you are satisfied with the ride


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeremypass said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm not an Uber driver so I hope it's ok for me to post here. The reason I'm asking here is because my googling made a page on this forum come up before I realized it was from the point of view of Uber drivers, but I then thought it'd be the best place to ask.
> 
> ...


Music soothes the Savage Beast.

Your Driver may have been trapped in his car for hours chasing pennies.

Feel free to make any request . . .


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Music soothes the Savage Beast.


Indeed, it does. 
My "Pax In Car" variety: White Zombie, Anthrax, Quiet Riot, G~N~R, AC-DC, AWOL, Nirvana

"It's just me" variety: Bon Jovi, Def Leppard, TSO, Pet Shop, Dead Horse, Pearl Jam, ZZTop
Sammy Hagar, David Lee Roth, Van Halen

Emergency List (cops walking up): Gordon Lightfoot, John Denver, Hank Williams Sr., Johnny Cash, JC Mellencamp

Seriously, the radio stays on single station (95.7 The Spot)... Unless is an emergency involving a cop then see above.


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

on a loosely related note, I'm always baffled when pax ask if it's okay if they make a phone call. Really? It's your dime. Why are you asking me? What if it was a limo ride? would you ask for permission then? what about taxi rides? do you ask them for permission? I do notice the ones that get in the car and they're on their phone the whole time and they don't even acknowledge me. Whatever, but eat in my car without asking and I do get an attitude, though I don't show it until it's time to rate you.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lyftmeister said:


> on a loosely related note, I'm always baffled when pax ask if it's okay if they make a phone call. Really? It's your dime. Why are you asking me? What if it was a limo ride? would you ask for permission then? what about taxi rides? do you ask them for permission? I do notice the ones that get in the car and they're on their phone the whole time and they don't even acknowledge me. Whatever, but eat in my car without asking and I do get an attitude, though I don't show it until it's time to rate you.


Eh. It's a show of respect that it's your car, and that whatever else is going on, you are in each other's company.

It's called "etiquette" or "manners". Now, I understand your confusion because we see this so infrequently these days, and almost never from pax, but these two things aren't entirely extinct yet.

It's everyone's duty to protect and nurture etiquette and manners until they once again roam freely throughout our society, spreading their peace and joy to everyone they encounter!


----------

